# I WILL convert you all to true spiders...



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

S. grossa adult female










Macrothele calpeiana eating a cricket, it's a bit bigger now but i need to re-borrow the decent camera!










Sicarious terrosus male, i have another two of these which are about half inch at the mo but feeding like crazy!










A lycosa sp from india, eats like mad! 










Macrothele gigas










Hetropoda davidbowie with her phantom egg case...










Holoconia immanis, sadly died a while back  










S. grossa sling! 










And this was my C. salei male! Big thing about 5 inches....










I have a few more that i don't have pics of yet likt fishing spiders etc so more to follow


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

That _Hetropoda davidbowie _looks an awful lot lik_e Thelcticopis modesta...
_
By the way, I've a female terrosus here that would like a boyfriend


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

now the sicarius and the Holoconia immanis are nice but the others are just euk! srry not a fan of of true spiddies.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Hetropoda davidbowie is a really cool shape :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> That _Hetropoda davidbowie _looks an awful lot lik_e Thelcticopis modesta..._
> 
> By the way, I've a female terrosus here that would like a boyfriend


Hmmm that's what i was thinking but it was bought as a H. davidbowie and never owning one until then it's not easy to say really! But i do think your right 

I think you should flog me the female!


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

not converted i never really been intrested in anything else other then tarantulas:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Those are some gorgeous spids, however although I'm sure they're fascinating, they just don't interest me as much as Tarantulas do and I'm really not sure why.

I'll no doubt own some true spiders one day, but I doubt I'll ever love them more than I do my Ts!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I think you should flog me the female!


Or, if you fancy a whole lot more terrosus, you could loan the male


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Danhalen said:


> Or, if you fancy a whole lot more terrosus, you could loan the male
> 
> image


What's that?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Or, if you fancy a whole lot more terrosus, you could loan the male
> 
> image


How long do the males last for mate?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> What's that?


Sicarious terrosus egg case


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

yes there nice but tarantulas are alot better lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sicarious terrosus egg case


Egg case? :blush:
Similar to a sac?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

The lycosa is gorgeous, and I really want one, but the others kinda creep me out. Im sure the addiction will branch out into true's soon enough.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

bobby said:


> What's that?


It''s a sicarius terrosus cocoon currently incubating in a viv under my tv.



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> How long do the males last for mate?


I wish I could give you an answer mate. Male terrosus aren't kept as pets much in Europe, instead being sold off for breeding dirt cheap (15 euro or thereabouts).

Male seem to do the rounds until they get eaten - That's what happened to my male (which I believe was the first mm in the UK).


----------



## peppa pig (Apr 4, 2010)

bobby said:


> Egg case? :blush:
> Similar to a sac?


who you calling an egg case lol,,cheeky:lol2:


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i want a davidbowie i shall call her tear like my hunters pet on world of warcraft, although she's crystal, level 52, and fictional. 

Sicarious terrosus, is sweet, was on here there was thar trapdoor that looked bald? i think i'm getting tired 7 shifts with 3 more to do will do that to your brain, also reading invertibrate zoology as bedtime reading isn't helping. i think my brain has melted...


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Sicarious terrosus male, i have another two of these which are about half inch at the mo but feeding like crazy!
> 
> image
> *Looks like it's about to jump on your face*
> ...


 Ace :no1:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> It''s a sicarius terrosus cocoon currently incubating in a viv under my tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been mature now for a few months now so i think it's time he actually buggered off and got eaten! Well all for the sake of his species of course


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Is that the Lycosa sp india i sent you? :gasp:

Its :censor: huge! Mine aint that big..What you been feeding it? :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, I SO shouldn't have opened this thread, especially not when eating breakfast. I adore my big chunky fluffy Tarantulas, but True Spiders I just cannot abide - leggy awkward-shaped, evil-looking things!!! :blush:


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a true spider problem at the mo, that Im gonna sort! and I really really am not a huge fan... not scared, been holding the buggers and such... just love my ts
I have kept a couple of what I have found, and thats it... no more... rest can go! lol
I am so sticking to Ts lol x


----------



## Nicola McKay (Dec 28, 2009)

I would really like to start keeping true spiders. I have been keeping tarantulas for about 5 years but I would like to have something different. What would be a good first true spider to keep? I've been thinking about S. grossa. Are there likely to be true spider sellers at the BTS show?


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Regarding the Orange hunstman (one of my most wanted true spiders)
i posted a thread on arachnoboards asking about the similarities.

Orange hunstman question - Arachnoboards


----------



## Silk_Spinner (Dec 22, 2009)

I love true spiders, but they do frighten me. I'm not scared of Ts at all, but true spiders, eek, they scare me. I'm working on it though, I do have some trues - got a nice Steatoda grossa - scares me a lot, but fantastic to watch. Actually it's just multiplied. her egg sac hatched and there are babies. Eek. Got to be brave and liberate them from mum's jar today. :gasp:


----------



## naturechris (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know if "convert" is the right word but I'm definitely adding some true spiders to the collection..... And I understand why some people feel less comfortable with them... Less predictable... Fast and some are toxic!!! But if I see more like the davidbowie... Then I'm sure the collection will grow....


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I like wolf spiders and orb weavers but dont know names to look for!?
Im sure you'll be able to help me out:whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Are tarantulas not true spiders then?


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

peppa pig said:


> who you calling an egg case lol,,cheeky:lol2:


 trust you lol


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im currently thinkin bout gettin a C. salei but thats it lol its allways gonna b the T's  got 6 commin on weds :2thumb:


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Most of those look wicked! However, Sicarius are not for me :lol2:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Hetropoda davidbowie with her phantom egg case...
> image
> 
> Holoconia immanis, sadly died a while back
> ...


I got converted about here,.. Love the bigger true spiders  but honestly can't see the attraction with the smaller widows, they're so tiny, you can barely see anything...


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Chaika said:


> I got converted about here,.. Love the bigger true spiders  but honestly *can't see the attraction with the smaller widows*, they're so tiny, you can barely see anything...
















:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Widows are pretty interesting to keep! But i think for most of you to convert to true spiders you all need a C. salei, which are pretty easy to get hold of and a few people on here have bred them recently. 

I might have some C. getazi slings soon hopefully which are similar to the salei just a bit more orange in colour


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i dont want true spider.
:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> i dont want true spider.
> :whistling2:


Me neither :whistling2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a little black spider with white spots on its back, found it in my room, does that count? lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> I have a little black spider with white spots on its back, found it in my room, does that count? lol


Yes kinda! Just box it up and feed it


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

what makes you think it aint in a box and being fed??? :lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

this is it


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

thelticopis modesta has not been kept in captivity, heteropoda davidbowie was erroneously classified as T. modesta until last year


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

purplekitten said:


> this is it
> image
> image



A little false widow


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

exopet said:


> thelticopis modesta has not been kept in captivity, heteropoda davidbowie was erroneously classified as T. modesta until last year



Ahhh so that means were all kind of right here.... Why do they have to keep changing things! :/


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> A little false widow


Was going to say that


----------



## danza (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd love a silver trapdoor or a funnelweb as they have interesting behavioural traits. Not sure on some of the spindlier things, they are still fascinating, but less predictable.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> Are tarantulas not true spiders then?


Beat me too it : victory:

Incidentally, I was already "converted" to them ages ago - not like you youngsters and your fads :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Beat me too it : victory:
> 
> Incidentally, I was already "converted" to them ages ago - not like you youngsters and your fads :whistling2::lol2:


Lol what comes after this 'fad'?


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

bobby said:


> image:whistling2:


Yes, I'm aware that they look nice,.... through a macro lens  :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Now if that photo was life-size then I'd be the first in line to buy one!


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> ... for most of you to convert to true spiders you all need a C. salei, which are pretty easy to get hold of and a few people on here have bred them recently.


I had been looking at them for a bit . Seem really interesting to keep and quite large with funky patterns. Do they eat the same way at T's or inject their prey with digestive juices and suck them out leaving an intact husk?


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> A little false widow


yay thank you


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Chaika said:


> I had been looking at them for a bit . Seem really interesting to keep and quite large with funky patterns. Do they eat the same way at T's or inject their prey with digestive juices and suck them out leaving an intact husk?


I wouldn't say it was intact but when it comes to eating they do seem a little more gentle in the way that they eat it! It's the way that they catch the prey in the first place that makes them so worth while, it's like lightning quick! So go get one! :2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Some theridids are good at leaveing near intact body's after feeding if that's your mammy nun, on acount of many of them having no teeth of the cheliceral persuasion.

BTW: anything from the order Araneae is a "true" spider.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Bump up as requested....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Bump up as requested....


Someone requested you bump your thread?

It is a good thread right enough....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

bobby said:


> Someone requested you bump your thread?
> 
> It is a good thread right enough....



Yeah go look in the off topic...


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

lol cheers tim : victory: im trying to work out what this true spid i saw at the Newark show was it lookd a bit like your davidbowie but more of a block orange it might just have been a orange hunstman. certainly looked like it had been tango'd


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The orange ones are the lookers


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

some of them are really attractive but some of them made me bloody shudder lol.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> some of them are really attractive but some of them made me bloody shudder lol.


Lol the scarier they look the more stunning i find them..


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice collection


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> lol cheers tim : victory: im trying to work out what this true spid i saw at the Newark show was it lookd a bit like your davidbowie but more of a block orange it might just have been a orange hunstman. certainly looked like it had been tango'd


Yes it was an H. davidbowie, I bought a couple of slings.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm thter dude true spiders rule, i used to have a few before the recession hit n they were all awesome, much more fun than t's


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

jakakadave said:


> Yes it was an H. davidbowie, I bought a couple of slings.


LOL damn i was very tempted its probz my only regret that i didnt nab one lol


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> LOL damn i was very tempted its probz my only regret that i didnt nab one lol


You could make up for it with a couple of my viridasius sp!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

jakakadave said:


> You could make up for it with a couple of my viridasius sp!!


Are you going to the bts? i might be able to nab a couple off you then? seeing as im only alloud to buy 5 tarantula's at the bts but then again they arent tarantulas are they :whistling2: lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

jakakadave said:


> You could make up for it with a couple of my viridasius sp!!


Lol i've been touting your slings out too


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Are you going to the bts? i might be able to nab a couple off you then? seeing as im only alloud to buy 5 tarantula's at the bts but then again they arent tarantulas are they :whistling2: lol


Yeah I'll be there trying to not buy things! I shall be taking them along too so shoudlnt be a problem, and no - not Tarantulas so you wouldn't have broken the rules! 



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol i've been touting your slings out too


Cheers el duderino! They're pretty cool eh?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah there pretty little things mate!


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, the Viridasius are stunning little lightning bolts

well worth the pricetag

as for other true sp's I'm getting some Peucetia soon, some ladybird spiders and some velvet spiders, and Steatoda paykulliana


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I couldn't look at those pics without shivering!


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

lovely looking spiders you have there


----------



## dinan (Jan 18, 2009)

heres a picture of ahttp://www.schaben-spinnen.de/Data/Articles/CA4PQD3K.jpg cave cricket which are interesting since u like true spiders


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

dinan said:


> heres a picture of ahttp://www.schaben-spinnen.de/Data/Articles/CA4PQD3K.jpg cave cricket which are interesting since u like true spiders


Fixed for you : victory:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i'm halfway converted thanks to Tim haha

don't think it'll go any further though

think i'll give a nice even 50/50 between the T's and the True spiders, or the other spiders i'll call them if T's are also classed true spiders


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

dinan said:


> heres a picture of ahttp://www.schaben-spinnen.de/Data/Articles/CA4PQD3K.jpg cave cricket which are interesting since u like true spiders



Yeah those are ok but i like things that eat other things


----------



## james.b (Jan 4, 2008)

Timi as you have seem to facsinated this week and nearly tempt me into a spider can you explain what ya mean by "true spiders" ?


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

james.b said:


> Timi as you have seem to facsinated this week and nearly tempt me into a spider can you explain what ya mean by "true spiders" ?


Well "True spiders" is basic term for Araneomorph spiders. I shall quote wiki:



> The Araneomorphae (also called the Labidognatha) are a suborder of spiders. They are distinguished by having chelicerae (fangs) that point diagonally forward and cross in a pinching action, in contrast to the Mygalomorphae (tarantulas and their close kin), where they point straight down. Most of the spiders that people encounter in daily life belong to the Araneomorphae.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> S. grossa adult female
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That first photo, i am sure i had one of those in a cricket box i got a few months ago, it was more lighter than that one but definately the same shape

kev


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

james.b said:


> Timi as you have seem to facsinated this week and nearly tempt me into a spider can you explain what ya mean by "true spiders" ?


What jackadave said  We use the term true spiders to describe non T's 



kevhutch said:


> That first photo, i am sure i had one of those in a cricket box i got a few months ago, it was more lighter than that one but definately the same shape
> 
> kev


You probally did, those are false black widows and we get those here


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You probally did, those are false black widows and we get those here


I noticed one had made a home in one of the empty hides in cambridge reptiles the other day i was gunna ask the bloke if i could nabb it (coz i know he dunt like em coz they bite him all the time) but i bloomin forgot coz he had a mm rosea in a death curl that was still on display and no doubt on sale lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

brownj6709 said:


> I noticed one had made a home in one of the empty hides in cambridge reptiles the other day i was gunna ask the bloke if i could nabb it (coz i know he dunt like em coz they bite him all the time) but i bloomin forgot coz he had a mm rosea in a death curl that was still on display and no doubt on sale lol


Lol if ever you want anything like that pm me your addy, we get loads of them here around this time of year! 

And i've seen a shop do that, like the male was near dead yet they just kept lowering the price!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol if ever you want anything like that pm me your addy, we get loads of them here around this time of year!
> 
> And i've seen a shop do that, like the male was near dead yet they just kept lowering the price!


Ive had allsorts mate lol somone tryd selling me a FEMALE G. rosea with and this is the part i didnt get tibial hooks! lool i walked away and also ive had a shop try sell me a dead P. cambridgei that was 'hibernating' :S


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah you get some dodgy people in this hobby!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

brownj6709 said:


> Ive had allsorts mate lol somone tryd selling me a FEMALE G. rosea with and this is the part i didnt get tibial hooks! lool i walked away and also ive had a shop try sell me a dead P. cambridgei that was 'hibernating' :S


Someone tried to sell you a dead spider?

That's pretty low....


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

bobby said:


> Someone tried to sell you a dead spider?
> 
> That's pretty low....


ur tellin me lol


----------

